# Dandy, Lady, and a Bee



## jcdeboever (May 9, 2016)




----------



## John Hunt (May 10, 2016)

Very nice set.


----------



## Scruffy (May 10, 2016)

Very nice #1 and #2 are favorites #3 seems a little soft. Nice set. TFS  Pete


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 10, 2016)

Very nice. The bee looks like it is wearing a fur jacket!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 11, 2016)

Nice shots


----------



## jcdeboever (May 11, 2016)

John Hunt said:


> Very nice set.





Scruffy said:


> Very nice #1 and #2 are favorites #3 seems a little soft. Nice set. TFS  Pete





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very nice. The bee looks like it is wearing a fur jacket!





ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shots



Thanks


----------



## waday (May 11, 2016)

There's an ant photobombing the ladybug!


----------



## KenC (May 11, 2016)

Not really a fan of bug shots, but you are doing some nice macro work these days!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 11, 2016)

waday said:


> There's an ant photobombing the ladybug!



I know right? Didn't realize it until I got home. In another photo of a flower I did not post, one of the petals was curled over and there were spider legs creeping out from under it. I may post it later but I seem to recall the white petals where a little blown out or something. And another one, I found a strange looking spider with real long legs, haven't posted that one either.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 11, 2016)

KenC said:


> Not really a fan of bug shots, but you are doing some nice macro work these days!



Thanks Ken, that means a lot coming from you, I admire your work very much. I have been shooting all kinds of different things from mannequins to macro. I am trying to get a feel for what I really want to concentrate on but have yet to settle. I don't think macro is going to be it but I am doing it more for a focus training exercise, understanding focus modes from manual to spot, stabilization techniques etc. I have had trouble with focusing and my mentor suggested this to help develop my skills. I am not really fond of it particularly. I think abstract photography is where I am heading but I want to explore all the different areas. When I was painting, my work eventually ended up in the abstract arena because their were so many excellent realism painters and frankly, became bored with it. I am also leaning towards film and using the digital to develop my skills.


----------

